# what to expect



## brianf40us (Aug 10, 2007)

I am going for my first lesson on wednesday, and i was wondering what i should expect. 

A. is he going to watch me hit some balls and show me what im doing wrong or

B. is he going to show me the proper way before he even watches me hit any.


----------



## GolfKid22 (Apr 17, 2007)

never had an actual lesson but he will probably watch you hit balls first.


----------



## Foster4 (May 2, 2007)

he'll watch you hit...if you go expecting a miracle then your waisting time and money...cuz its hard work to correct flaws in the swing...you'll have to work on it ...btw he might not say that much since its the first lesson...cuz he's just evaluating...


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

What do you want to learn? If you are a beginner, hopefully you;ll start with putting, then some chipping before you even head to the driving range.


----------



## GlennM (Mar 19, 2007)

I know people who take lessons and just want to go to the driving range to hit balls. That's all they want to learn figuring the putting and chipping and 'short game' will come. HA! They sure went backwards in my opinion!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I've never had a lesson, but I think he'd probably evaluate your swing, before saying anything, or trying to correct it for you. A friend of mine got lessons, and his instructor used a high speed camera to point out his flaws for him, and helped hm to correct those things. 1 lesson is only good for discovering why your balls do what they do, but it'll take a more lessons to correct the flaws. Correcting flaws in the swing is harder than one might think. After swinging the club a certain way for a long time, you can't just switch to another swing, you have to be eased into it, and adapt to the changes. Eventually, you'll get there, but I don't think you'll get much out of just 1 lesson.


----------



## Jamin21 (Jun 7, 2007)

Definately! Consider lessons a long term commitment.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Professionals have a variety of different techniques through which they teach, but I don't think I've ever known one who wouldn't want to see your swing first to see what you do naturally. If you have some innate talent, the professional might approach your lessons with a feeling that you can build on what you do well, or that you will have to change something you do badly that would keep you from being able to develop a good swing.

One lesson is never enough. You need to think in terms of a series so you can see and feel improvement, plus let your pro take to to high and higher levels of instruction. The golf swing is such an unnatural movement that very few get to be any good with no lessons unless they persevere for a long time and are really devoted to self improvement.

That doesn't mean you can't enjoy the game even while not being very good at it. God knows one of the guys I play with regularly enjoys himself a lot more than anyone I know, and he's TERRIBLE!!! It all comes down to how good you would like to be.


----------

